# 2008 Sydney Outback 31 Rqs - Bunk House



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, it finally has happened. The kids are too old. They are now going in too many directions for us to use the trailer. In fact, it has been two years since our last trip! We are taking one last "hurrah" with it (we were able to get everyone to go) and it then goes up for sale.

I will have pictures and better description soon, but it is in great shape, hardly used. In fact, it still smells new inside! We did some mods, like two 6V batteries, slide cover, rear hitch (we use it for the bike rack), and a few more.

We are looking at something between $18,000 to $19,000. I still need to do a little more research for the pricing.

If you know anyone that is interested, we are located on the Central Coast of California, please let them know to keep an eye out for it come August. OR if they have cash available, we may be able to be persuaded out of the last trip!! Money talks!

Should have it ready to go in a couple of weeks.

If you have immediate questions, just PM me and I can give you more info.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

azthroop said:


> Well, it finally has happened. The kids are too old. They are now going in too many directions for us to use the trailer. In fact, it has been two years since our last trip! We are taking one last "hurrah" with it (we were able to get everyone to go) and it then goes up for sale.
> 
> I will have pictures and better description soon, but it is in great shape, hardly used. In fact, it still smells new inside! We did some mods, like two 6V batteries, slide cover, rear hitch (we use it for the bike rack), and a few more.
> 
> ...


 Jim, I still miss our 31RQS every now and again. It is a super floor plan. Great trailer! Good luck with your sale! Make sure whom ever gets her is truly deserving of her!


----------

